# Lesson Learned.....Nylabone = broken molar!



## NikNik (Sep 11, 2010)

Just an FYI, my Golden fractured his rear molar on a nylabone and he is not an aggressive chewer at all! Who knew! Luckily there is a Vet dentist in the area. Tooth can be saved but he needs a root canal. Dentist said Nylabones and large ice cubes are the biggest cause of broken teeth. Huh..! I was told that the edible Nylabones are a little better since they aren't so hard.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Chicken bones work even better (raw) they are soft and nutritious


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Tuco said:


> Chicken bones work even better (raw) they are soft and nutritious
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah and last about 5 seconds! I accept the risk of giving my dog hard things to chew on, because I need to give him something to occupy his time. I can't imagine my life if Flip didn't have stuff to chew on!


----------



## NikNik (Sep 11, 2010)

@Tuco.....adorable profile puppy pic! Reminded me of mine when he was a pup........looked like brothers!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Loisiana said:


> Yeah and last about 5 seconds! I accept the risk of giving my dog hard things to chew on, because I need to give him something to occupy his time. I can't imagine my life if Flip didn't have stuff to chew on!


No kidding. I'm sitting here watching Bella go back and forth between 5 antler chunks, 3 marrow bones, and a Nylabone for the last 1/2 hour. This after a 4 mile walk and a 15 minute zoomie in the back yard. What if she didn't have those things to chew on? Even with all of those chew items available, I'm sitting here just to make sure she doesn't grab something she isn't supposed to, while trying to get her to settle down. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I am so surprised a Nylabone can break teeth. Molly never liked hers but it was soft enough to become dented by her teeth. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Ack, sorry for the break. It is a neverending chase. Too hard, too soft, too quickly gone, can cause obstruction, can make dog puke, can make dog choke, dog not interested... it is Goldenlocks revisited, lol. We each have to find the happiest (or less dangerous, however you want to see it) median.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Tayla gets a huge knuckle bone every night for 30 minutes, she has antlers all over, but is not crazy about them. One of her favorite chews and it took her a while to like it, is the West Paws Design bone for agressive chewers. She loves it and we can even play tug with it. That and her ChuckIt balls are her constant companions.


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

That's crazy!! Brew loves his Nylabone, I guess I'll be taking it away! I always get him the scented ones and he just loves them. I wish Kong made a soft scented chew bone!

Chicken bones?? Wouldn't they splinter?


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Jen & Brew said:


> That's crazy!! Brew loves his Nylabone, I guess I'll be taking it away! I always get him the scented ones and he just loves them. I wish Kong made a soft scented chew bone!
> 
> Chicken bones?? Wouldn't they splinter?


Try the West Paws Design bones. Kind of like if Kong made a bone. Hard enough that she can't destroy it, but soft enough it has give. 

Chicken bones are fine as part of a raw diet, but they can't be cooked unless you cook them in a pressure cooker until they can be mashed with a spoon.


----------



## NikNik (Sep 11, 2010)

I too will look into the West Paw bones and check with his dentist next week. Nikko was chewing on the hard plastic type Nylabones, not the edibile ones. The vet tech said that those have more a give than the hard ones. The Vet dentist said what we don't wany is a bone thin enough that the molars, teeth touch when chewing.


----------



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

The west paw bones look like a great thing to try, do you buy them online or are they are the big box pet stores?


----------



## NikNik (Sep 11, 2010)

Are the West Paw bones made from rubber? Do you have a photo of one or know of a website to check them out? Tks.













Nikko CGC, TDI, TDIA


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Some bones/chewtoys are just too hard*



NikNik said:


> I too will look into the West Paw bones and check with his dentist next week. Nikko was chewing on the hard plastic type Nylabones, not the edibile ones. The vet tech said that those have more a give than the hard ones. The Vet dentist said what we don't wany is a bone thin enough that the molars, teeth touch when chewing.


I'll be looking into the West Paw bones, too. I read an article by a vet awhile ago who said a chew toy/bone/antler is too hard for a dog and may cause broken/split teeth (happened to my Lacey) if you wouldn't want to be hit in the knee with it! He was saying this basically as a rule-of-thumb when considering what chew toys/bones to give your dog.


----------

